
Ask HN: Sell your single page web app - hahla
I&#x27;m buying all single page web apps. Have a stagnant side project you haven&#x27;t touched in years, or something you are actively maintaining? Doesn&#x27;t matter I&#x27;d like to buy it. Here is my criteria:<p>- Site must receive more than 10k unique visitors per month
- English only<p>I typically offer the following:
- 36x monthly revenue (industry standard) - No revenue? Lets talk anyways.
- Don&#x27;t deal with brokers and their commissions
- Escrow 24hr cash close
- I have gone from settling a price to closing a sale in 30 minutes, no hoopla, no months of Q&amp;A, just a quick and simple sale.<p>Shoot me the following info (email in profile) and lets talk. I have acquired a number of websites from HNers in the past:
- URL
- Last 3mo uniques&#x2F;pv
- Last 3mo revenue
- Last 3mo expenses
======
JMTQp8lwXL
What do you usually do with them? I suppose optimize for SEO, to get more
traffic and (hopefully) more profits? Also, I'm not an expert in this space,
but 36x revenue seems generous since such small apps could be extremely
volatile in revenue. Someone could hand their site over to you after an
exceptional month of revenue, and you could overpay.

